# An interesting article on Renee Fleming



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opera/what-to-see/rene-fleming-live-cinema-is-a-threat-to-opera/.. I wonder what the new position will be. John


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

"On her home field, New York’s Metropolitan Opera, she is the only living singer apart from Placido Domingo to be honoured with a portrait on its wall of fame."

What, no Leontyne?

No Caballe, no Scotto, no Freni, no Carreras...? The article MUST have got this wrong, can anybody confirm or disprove this?

N.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Yeah that does not sound right.

NYT article from 2012: The Corner of Falstaff and Zerbinetta notes that the wall includes portraits of Renata Scotto, Kiri Te Kanawa, and Marina Poplavskaya among others.

It has a link to the Wall at the Met website, but it seems to have been lost in the migration to the new website.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opera/what-to-see/rene-fleming-live-cinema-is-a-threat-to-opera/.. I wonder what the new position will be. John


Thanks again SeattleOperafan, as always also thinking also about others


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Guess who's in Amsterdam*

Almost 57 and still going strong, not moaning about the past, live life to the full :tiphat:

http://reneefleming.com/calendar/index.php?pageno=1&y=upcoming


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Pugg said:


> Almost 57 and still going strong, not moaning about the past, live life to the full :tiphat:


That sounds like me. 

You're going to see her in Amsterdam, right?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> That sounds like me.
> 
> You're going to see her in Amsterdam, right?


You are right, best seats in the house 
Taking a nice present with me and have a chat ,
I am so lucky


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Almost 57 and still going strong, not moaning about the past, live life to the full :tiphat:
> 
> http://reneefleming.com/calendar/index.php?pageno=1&y=upcoming


I greatly admire her as a person and the way she has dealt with her life. I saw her in recital and she was THE most glamorous person I have ever seen live with diamonds, Galianos gown and looking friggin fabulous. Even more so than Kathleen Battle, which is saying a LOT. It was a PERFECT concert with an orchestra, with lots of opera, which is what I like to hear from opera singers. Her singing was flawless.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

So, my other half in Paris on this moment for work.

Called me yesterday : If I would like to go to Paris on march 28 Th. to see Renée .
( so thoughtful) 

Other program.

Alas I can't change my diary


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Pugg said:


> You are right, best seats in the house
> Taking a nice present with me and have a chat ,
> I am so lucky


I hope she has good Security staff!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> I hope she has good Security staff!


Mine is even better, besides that, she has nothing to worried.
I know how to behave and when I show her the pic, made in 1996 from her and me she going to laugh out loud :lol:


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

Did she ever sing jazz? I seem to recall reading that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adair said:


> Did she ever sing jazz? I seem to recall reading that.


Dark Hope is kind off jazzy 
:tiphat:


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

In one word: wow!

What I recall is that for a time she sang in jazz clubs, perhaps in her early days. I can totally see that, and hear it, too---her cadence and sensuality.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Adair said:


> In one word: wow!
> 
> What I recall is that for a time she sang in jazz clubs, perhaps in her early days. I can totally see that, and hear it, too---her cadence and sensuality.


... which unfortunately occasionally creeps into her singing of classical works too. For the most part, I love Renee Fleming. I actually have first hand knowledge of her, having once worked with her. I found her a gracious lady, a serious artist and committed to her craft. But, and you knew there was a but coming, she occasionally mars the vocal line with a jazzy slide or swoop, which is unidiomatic, even in Strauss. It's a minor irritation, admittedly, but it irritates me nonetheless. Still she is one of the greatest singers of her generation. Sad to hear she will be retiring from opera.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> ... which unfortunately occasionally creeps into her singing of classical works too. For the most part, I love Renee Fleming. I actually have first hand knowledge of her, having once worked with her. I found her a gracious lady, a serious artist and committed to her craft. But, and you knew there was a but coming, she occasionally mars the vocal line with a jazzy slide or swoop, which is unidiomatic, even in Strauss. It's a minor irritation, admittedly, but it irritates me nonetheless. Still she is one of the greatest singers of her generation. Sad to hear she will be retiring from opera.


Ths plus side is she definitely has "her" style of singing, which I tend to prefer over generic. One ALWAYS knows it is her you are listening to. She seems to be retiring from the opera stage before the voice has lost it's gleam. She may be able to recital for years like Price did. It is much easier to cancel recitals than operas. As one who is 60 now,recitals also have less stuff to remember...which is a very good thing!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No retiring yet :

Renée Fleming is doing; Der Rosenkavalier together with :Elīna Garanča at the Met 2016-2017 season.


----------

